# My50Gal Baby Tank



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Home made dividers (plexi,silicone,and craft store needle point)
View attachment 84336

Does any one know how many gph min , I can run.
Current pump is small (from a rock fountain 113gph)
It runs from the right side full of foam to left
View attachment 84337

I think it's ok been runnin a week


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what do you have in that tank?


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

baby reds differnt sizes about fifty total
hard to see with sun I.ll try for some better pics tonight
L side wood pleco & 5bys
R side heater pump foam filter stuff
water


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is relly cool looking


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I love that setup. Keep up the good work =]


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whoa looks like an oversized betta barracks







i had better luck with a rear compartment for filtration.... this is a 10g set up for my male bettas.


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

In advance








And very nice
What kind of filter?


----------

